# mit javascript java servlet aufrufen.



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hab mir ne seite mit drei frames erstellt (ich weiß frames sollte man nicht mehr hernehmen). in meinem linken frame hab ich eine navileiste die über einen form
meine servlets aufrufen wenn ich einen link der navileiste anklicke.



```
str+='<form action="http://localhost:8080/MCSS/Operator" method="post" name="senden">'
	str+='<input type="hidden" name="xml" value="http://localhost:8080/MCSS/Data?index='+text+'"/>'
	str+='<input type="hidden" name="xsl" value="http://localhost:8080/MCSS/xsl/'+lnk+'"/>'
	str+='<input type="hidden" name="type" value="text/html"/>'
	str+='</form>'
	
	
	str+='<div class="'+this.txtClass+'">[url="javascript:this.document.senden.submit();"] '+text+'[/url]
</div>\n'
		str+="</div>\n\n" //main div end
		document.write(str)
	}
	this.curr++
```
aber das funktioniert nur wenn ich das selbe form auf meiner main seite habe, sonst bekomme ich immer den fehler

Fehler: this.document.senden has no properties
Quelldatei: javascript:this.document.senden.submit();
Zeile: 1

ich denke das js das servlet nicht erkennt. warum ist das so, wie kann ich das verändern.

bitte helft. sitze da jetzt seit zwei tagen drann und komm einfach nicht weiter.

gruß

mdoemli


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Poste mal den Codeabschnitt, wo das Objekt "senden" initialisiert wird.


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

hallo dieta,

wie verstehe ich nicht. das form heißt doch senden.


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Sry, hab ich übersehen 

Mit was für einem Browser testest du denn? Firefox etwa versteht document.*** nicht, da muss man documnent.getElementByName(...) schreiben.


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

hallo dieta,

ja ich teste mit firefox.
also müsste ich schreiben.

javascript:this. documnent.getElementByName(senden) 

oder????


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Ja, dann sollte es klappen. Du musst aber noch das m bei documnent und das Leerzeichen vor dem Punkt vor document weg machen.


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

mhh sorry klappt nicht.
ich verstehe das einfach nicht. hat das vielleicht was mit den frames zu tun


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

hallo dieta
hast du auch keine idee mehr????


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Zeigt er dir eine Fehlermeldung an?


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

mhh.

also wenn ich das so mache, bekomme ich die meldung.

Fehler: senden is not defined
Quelldatei: javascript:document.getElementByName(senden)
Zeile: 1


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Du musst das "senden" in Anführungsstriche setzen, da es ja ein String ist.


----------



## mdoemli (12. Nov 2006)

also das funktioniert nicht.

habs so ausprobiert

a href="javascript:document.getElementByName("senden")"


----------



## dieta (12. Nov 2006)

Da musst du die Anführungsstriche durch einfache ( ' ) ersetzen, da die Zeichensequenz ja sonst mitten drin unterbrochen wird.


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2006)

hi,

mhh wenn ich das mache, zeigt er meine komplette navi-leiste nicht mehr an?

(sorry das ich nicht eingeloggt bin, sitze hier an einem anderen rechner und weiß mein passwort nicht auswendig)

gruß
mdoemli


----------

